# Wireless switch on Dell Laptop



## WanderingSoul (May 14, 2007)

Hi,
I have a Dell Latitude D600 Laptop, it's supposed to be 'wireless ready' (bought it used, it's about 1 1/2 years old), but a couple months ago, when I tried to get online at a hotel, it didn't work. The list were the wireless Networks should appear, stayed empty, and I got the message "Make sure the wireless switch is turned on." WHERE on the laptop is that wireless switch? 
I am new at using Wireless :4-dontkno ; but tomorrow I'm going on another trip, and I need Internet access. 
Thanks in advance for any advice that helps to make Wireless work on this laptop!

WanderingSoul


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Try holding the Fn key and pressing the F2 key. That is used to turn the wireless card on/off.


----------



## WanderingSoul (May 14, 2007)

Hi :wave: and thanks for both the welcome and answering my question. I'm using a different laptop right now, but I'll try the two keys asap (there's no wireless spot near my house, anyway), and hopefully it'll work at the hotel, this time. Thanks again for the help.

WanderingSoul


----------



## IRS (Sep 26, 2010)

Another newbie in the house, problems with the same laptop (Dell Latitude D600). So wireless internet works fine for other laptop (using right now), but for the dell it simply wont connect. Was working fine before today, but now wont connect. I tried the Fn F2 thing, but that only gets rid of all the wireless networks, when I press it again, it brings back the networks in range (but still wont connect). I tried unplugging and replugging the Wireles router (which usually works when there is limited or no connectivity), no difference. What should I do?


----------

